

Show HN: WeekendHack: Does Website X Run Prestashop (and which version) - julien_c

I was looking for a simple way to figure out whether an e-commerce site is running Prestashop, and if so, which version it runs.<p>So I built : http://runprestashop.com<p>It works by analyzing several resource files (CSS, JS) and compare them to the signatures of the different versions of Prestashop.<p>If this is helpful, I'll probably write the same tool for Magento :)<p>What do you think (idea, execution, etc.)?<p>Cheers, Julien
======
julien_c
Clickable link : <http://runprestashop.com/>

